# new years furry ball



## gshep08 (Oct 2, 2008)

I know its a little ways of but i was wandering if their was anyone in the tristate area (NJ DE PA etc)  that was planning on going to the new years furry ball. This will be my first furry event mainly because its the only one i know of coming up in my area. I would like to meet some people to chill with before i go. Im not sure any of my friends would be to crazy about this so ill probably be showing up by myself, and ill need some people to hang out with! Hey ill even bring lots of Beer


----------



## Teco (Oct 2, 2008)

Mayhap. Where is it exactly? Does it have a website?


----------



## gshep08 (Oct 2, 2008)

its in quakertown PA  http://sk1p.com/furryball/


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 20, 2008)

This sounds interesting, does the quality INN know about this though?


----------

